# One of the best dressage performances I have seen



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Yes, they definitely look veeerrrry lame! Fantastic show!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oooh, I don't think they're lame...I think they're gaited!!


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh right- I have a hard time differentiating between the two.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

Well, I know what i'm going as for Halloween. 

Thanks for posting! :3


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Another that I think has made the rounds:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I think I nearly peed myself laughing, bubba!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

That reminds me of running around the arena on foot practicing tests! So great!


----------



## Dame Nuit (Nov 15, 2011)

I adore both videos you posted! 

LOL! 
Thank you! :thumbsup:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Black one seems to be better trained. Better confo too!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

****!!!! Thanks for the laugh bubba!!!!


----------

